# York Show NEW



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Right now we are sitting in an empty pitch.
All pegged out waiting for you all to arrive

On entering the show ground take the metal road and we are about 3/4 of the way down on the right hand side.
The banner and sign are out (if the wind doesn't blow it away)
The weather is fine and dry, bit windy, ground is firm enough and best of all NO MUD!!!(yet)
Wellies not required

See you all soon

Angie..........


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Don't count your chickens springs to mind Angie was like that last year till Thursday morning :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

George,Angie,

May pop in for a chat if I can persuade my wife, we will be at the show anyway and I would like to put names to faces.
We live in your area anyway it would appear.
Regards,
Norman


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Room for a little one?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Angie - 
James is already there with the Gazebo in the parts trailer (plot 163).
I shall be heading up after the school run in the morning with the truck so I could bring it across to you once we have set up the stand as its a bit hefty to carry across the showground by hand :lol: 
We've got the mobile if you need to get in touch - 07932 013682.

See you there! 
Linda


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Angie,see you there tomorrow just after lunch.
Gary & Angela


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

an99uk said:


> Right now we are sitting in an empty pitch.
> All pegged out waiting for you all to arrive


Although we were pitched on general, did managed to pop over and say hello eh 

As for mud.. came later, heh heh !


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi ,just returned from York show rally.First of all thanks to George & Angie we did feel for you standing out in that weather waiting for late arrivals (you had to be there to see it).Nice trip up on Thursday & even better cup of tea when we arrived,thanks Angie.It was good to put some faces to names.
The show its self was as expected,its the last Warners outdoor show of the year as far as I know & I suppose all the traders are getting a little tied.
I don't think its fair to compare it to Peterborough as thats the national show.There was a good bus service to Tesco & into York (always worth a visit for us southerners). It would have been better if extra road had of been put down at the check in area.
Mandy & Dave,nice to have meet you & hope all goes well for you.
Enjoyed meeting all of you(sorry if I forgot names).
George have sent you pm.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Well,
This was the first time we had been to a show as part of a club, and having travelled up on Friday in the rain all the way we were wondering what to expect on our arrival.

George and Angie many thanks for all your effort ,as we pulled of the temporary road into the motorhome facts area we were greeted by both of you, pointed to a pitch and asked do we want tea or coffee and do we take sugar- what a pleasant welcome.

As for that other group who had morning prayers all stood round the flag I like your idea- bring some chairs and your own drink.

we look forward to meeting others of a like mind at future events

ian and col
(Colian)


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Big thanks to George & Angie .........Nice to meet a few more people and put faces to names great show bit muddy walked for miles drank to much :lol:


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Angie & Georgie 

Last minute trip for us, kids were dragged up to the show in the end! 

We came late and parked up behind the grandstand for the night on friday. paid on the door. Got in sat morning and gave a toot as we passed MHF, saw Dave (M&D) and Ian (BSB2000). 

Hope you all had a good time, we had a fleeting visit, camped in the general area, but loved it for the tradition of being with our mates (Wilecoyote & Family). 

Dave


----------



## vonnie (Jul 17, 2005)

Just got back from York Show -had a wonderfull time,spent too much, drank too much but what the heck its only once a year! Big thanks to Angie and George who made us so welcome, coffee on arrival was much appreciated. You did a sterling job all weekend, hot sausage rolls etc, thanks again.

MHF had excellent site by the way, just two minute walk from paper shop and gate into exhibiton. Quite close to toilets (portacabin) which was kept spotless all weekend.

Nice to meet other members of MHF, bless you all,
Von and Frank


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Many thanks George and Angie for a good weekend and show, sorry we had to beat a speedy retreat this a.m. We hope you have managed to get away without any bother.
Muriel and Colin


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi big thanks to Angie and George, saved us a nice spot at the end so we didn't need to remove the trailer, magic.

To whoever thought of the metal road at Warners, genius! what ever their paying you its not enough.

Olley


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Many thanks George & Angie, very well organised rally and show. Also enjoyed the food fair in York, seems to be the same weekend as the show every year now.

Not enough pennies in the piggy bank for a nice shiny new motorhome so drowned our sorrows with a little too much red wine instead   

Nice to meet you all, hope to see you again soon.

Trevor & Julie


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Just got back home................. well, it is a long way from York to Selby :wink: 

Big thanks to George and Angie, and everyone else for that matter who made it an enjoyable weekend. Sorry didn't get to socialise too much but had visitors Sat & Sun.

Ian, Jacqui & 'Sprocket'


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Great job George & Angie,

Many thanks for fitting me (fdhadi) / us (supernan) in. :wink:


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi just back from a nice weekend at York .Many thanks Angie and George for the welcome and the coffee,and the sausage rolls you were brill.. enjoyed meeting the others as well can`t remember who they all were lol, hope to catch up some other time.

Val & Alan


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Well done George and Angie, first class job !  Nice to meet some new faces too, thanks again..

M&D


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello!

Thanks so much to Angie and George for making us feel welcome on our first rally.

Thanks also to all of the other people we met who also made us feel welcome.

We decided to head off on Sunday morning after looking at the weather, the gas had also run out so decided to call it a day (Ended up in Blackpool but that's another story - where incidentally it was nice and sunny!) 

I was very impressed with one of the stands at the show who I bought a solar panel off and they came and it was being fitted within 30 minutes of purchase! Very efficient!

Thanks again, we thoroughly enjoyed it.

Cheers,

David & Rachel.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
Big thanks to George and Angie for the organisation, sorry we didn't socialise much this weekend but met up with some old friends (unplanned) and ended up drinking far too much in their company. However, we did meet people we've not met before, nice to have put faces to names, hope we'll meet again before too long.

Keith & Lynne (the real Sprokit)


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their kind words on what was our first rally as a marshal.
We met some terrific people who made it all so worthwhile.

Would we do it again???

>>>


>>>


>>>


>>>


>>>


>>>





MAYBE!!!.


Angie.......................


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

O gone on Angie & George shall I put you down for York next year then :lol: 

I would just like to say a great big THANK YOU to you both, and we could do with more like you on the marshaling side for next years rallys.


Jacquie


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Just like to add our thanks for the welcome and the company, Sorry we didn't socialise as much as we'd have liked but, well, you know how it is! So much to do, so little time!!
Nice to meet those that were there and we'll see you again in the future.

Cheers

Phil & Jan


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome Georgie & Angie also the offer of coffee/tea on arrival was a nice touch. We met a number of new people and my apologies to Gasper as I missed you. Did anyone meet up with TUCANO (Norman)? Just wondered as he said he would possibly pop in.
Anyway thanks again for such a well run rally.

Steve & Jan


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Any more thoughts on that gorgeous looking Dethleffs A Class Steve 8) 
or is it on the back burner for now?

How's hopalong btw :wink: 
Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Backburner for now, but still looking Dave. It was amazing how Jan managed to visit each dealer about 4 times and then 6mths 8O 8O 
What a bugger. Still another day is the thought. By the way you can now change your MH to a Euromobil :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Sorry i missed you Steve,

Could have had a chat about the reds.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frank
Same here mate.
Are you going to Binton?
Why not sign up for B&B Mansfield?
If neither then hey will meet one day

Steve

ps 3-0 What a cracker from Reise


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

See you at Binton Steve

Think we have a shoot on sight policy now, even if your in your own half :wink:


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you George and Angie, we really enjoyed the whole week-end, must agree with Trevorf, that the food and wine also helped. thanks again, let's do it all over again next year.

Kathy and Ian


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

Ann and George 

a big thankyou for all your hard work, hospitality and fun ! 

we could not believe our eyes when arriving so late and almost having the gates closed on us, we saw a welcome party standing to attention with torches to guide us to our spot and the offer of coffee as well. 

The jury is still out on the fiama chairs versus cheap imitation, but we are definitely going down the road of the refillable tank. Didn't meet as many ralliers as would have liked ( too many dream vans too little time , also felt obliged to help "Trevorf" finish his wine glut from France trip !) but got so much info from fellow mhf ralliers that it was well worth the trip from sunny ( ha ha ) Scotland. 

Had a great weekend, enjoyed the York food festival which was a bonus, and Bonnie loved it ...........she is in love with Sprocket for sure ! ( thats the small white one with big ears not the handsome one in the Hymer E650 ) 

Maybe see you all at Binton if not full and we can get away 
Kathy


----------



## Roma-Roamers (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks to Angie & George for a great welcome and hospitality on Friday night. Our 1st rally with MHF - looking forward to the next one.

@ David & Rachel, found your motorhome to say hello as we are from Aycliffe- nobody at home. Think yours was the one with the windbreak? Perhaps next time.

Trev


----------



## 98346 (Mar 27, 2006)

Well this was our first rally and its not going to be the last with motorhome facts.
A nice welcome from Ann&George and also great people in the club, like to say a great thankyou to all, and hope to see you all soon.


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all 

A big THANK YOU to or esteemed hosts for the rally, Angie and George for a well organised rally. Just sorry I was not more sociable but thats what happens when you just come off nights lol.


Chris


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

*York*

Thanx so much Angie and George this was our first rally and you made us feel so welcome. Could have done with longer as so much to see and do. See you all at Binton.


----------



## 107064 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Angie it’s our first visit to the York show, hoping to arrive Friday evening about 9.00pm can we still get access around this time.

Regards

Geoff & Jackie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Geoff

This is a very old thread for last years York show. You might be better off reposting

stew


----------



## 107064 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok thanks for that stew, I didn't realize it was last years.

Regards,

Geoff & Jackie


----------

